# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  El huracán Earl (Cat. 4 Saffir-Simpson) amenaza la costa este de EEUU

## F. Lázaro

EL UNIVERSAL
martes 31 de agosto de 2010  12:00 AM
Miami, EEUU.- *El huracán Earl se fortaleció a categoría 4 mientras avanza por las aguas del océano Atlántico al noreste de Puerto Rico, reportó el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos*. 

La entidad con base en Miami dijo que Earl, el segundo gran huracán de la temporada 2010 en el Atlántico, registraba vientos sostenidos cercanos a los 215 kilómetros por hora, informó Reuters. 

El organismo dijo que era demasiado temprano para decir qué parte de la costa Este de Estados Unidos podría verse directamente afectada por Earl. 

El meteoro se movía al oeste-noroeste en una trayectoria curva que, según el CNH, podría llevarlo al este de Cabo Hatteras, en Carolina del Norte, en los próximos días. La meteoróloga del grupo, Jessica Schauer, señaló que las autoridades en el borde costero este de Estados Unidos deberían poner atención al progreso del fenómeno climático. 

"Justo ahora está previsto que pase por la costa de Cabo Hatteras, probablemente dentro de unos 483 kilómetros, pero ese pronóstico de ruta puede cambiar", detalló Schauer, reconociendo que no podía descartarse un golpe directo a Carolina del Norte. 

En su actual camino, Earl no representaba una amenaza para el golfo de México, donde se encuentran gran parte de las instalaciones de gas natural y petróleo estadounidenses. 

Hovensa LLC dijo que las operaciones se mantenían normales en su refinería de 500.000 barriles diarios, ubicada en la isla de Saint Croix, en las islas Vírgenes, pero que todos los puertos, incluyendo el de la planta, estaban cerrados a causa del huracán. 

Al mediodía, Earl estaba localizado a unos 145 kilómetros al este-noreste de Santo Tomás, en las islas Vírgenes estadounidenses, y cerca de 255 kilómetros al este de Puerto Rico. 

A su paso, el huracán sacudió el extremo norte de las islas Barlovento con lluvias, vientos y marejadas. 

Las tres mayores líneas de cruceros del mundo (Carnival Corp, Royal Caribbean y Norwegian Cruise Line) cambiaron sus itinerarios en el Caribe y al menos siete buques trazaron nuevas rutas para evitar la tormenta. 

Mientras que los puertos de las islas Vírgenes estadounidenses se encontraban cerrados, así como los de Vieques, Culebra, Fajardo y San Juan de Puerto Rico, reportó la Guardia Costera estadounidense. En el este de Puerto Rico fueron cerradas oficinas gubernamentales y escuelas. 

Nace la tormenta Fiona 

Un sistema de baja presión en el centro del océano Atlántico se fortaleció para convertirse en la tormenta tropical Fiona, pero la mayoría de los pronósticos indican que se mantendría alejada de las zonas energéticas del golfo de México. 

En su último reporte, el Centro Nacional de Huracanes (CNH) de Estados Unidos dijo que Fiona, la sexta tormenta de la temporada de huracanes del Atlántico 2010, se encontraba a unos 1.435 kilómetros de las islas Sotavento y se movía al oeste a 39 kilómetros por hora, con vientos máximos sostenidos de 65 kph. 

Los modelos computarizados señalan que Fiona tendría una ruta similar a la de los huracanes Danielle y Earl.

Fuente: http://politica.eluniversal.com/2010..._2022677.shtml

----------


## F. Lázaro

Actividad ciclónica en el Atlántico Norte. Válido para el 31 de Agosto de 2010. 03:00 UTC



Predicción probabilidad de vientos superiores a 50 knots (>92,6 Km/h) durante cinco días (30-08 al 04-09)



Imagen canal visible del huracán Earl (norte de Puerto Rico)


Radar de Puerto Rico: Velocidad del viento.
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=jua

Radar de Puerto Rico: Precipitación
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=jua

Fuente: NHC NOAA

Esperemos que se desvíe un poquito más hacia la derecha y siga la misma ruta que Danielle y no provoque daños  :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Que buena forma, y que definada. Y el ojo también. Este es de lo gordos, y solo es el 5º.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Fijaos la foto que he encontrado en http://www.cazatormentas.net/:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Fijaos la foto que he encontrado en http://www.cazatormentas.net/:


Cada vez está mas gordo el bicho... :Embarrassment: , pero de momento, la velocidad del viento no crece y la presión sigue igual a 930 hPa... :Embarrassment: 

Esperemos que no caiga más la presión y no crezca el viento, sino, se convertirá en un Cat. 5  :Frown:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Yo quiero que llueva y todo eso pero estas cosas mejor que no lleguen a tierra firme y que se queden en el mar.

----------


## ben-amar

> Yo quiero que llueva y todo eso pero estas cosas mejor que no lleguen a tierra firme y que se queden en el mar.


JAJAJAJA, desde estos momentos, cada vez que haya algo, los pescadores y los de los cruceros se acordaran mucho de ti

----------


## F. Lázaro

> JAJAJAJA, desde estos momentos, cada vez que haya algo, los pescadores y los de los cruceros se acordaran mucho de ti


Jejejeje  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , pero algo de razón lleva...

Prefiero que no puedan pescar un par de días a que puedan morir miles de personas...  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Hombre! es que uno con la pinta que tiene ese.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Hombre! es que uno con la pinta que tiene ese....


Bueno, hay buenas noticias dentro de lo que cabe. 

Acabo de ver el NHC NOAA... La presión central del ojo ha subido de 930 a 940 hPa, a ver si sube más y se debilita... :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

En el tiempo han dicho hoy que se iba ir debilitando progresivamente, pero detras viene otro  :Frown: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> En el tiempo han dicho hoy que se iba ir debilitando progresivamente, pero detras viene otro .


Efectivamente, Fiona me parece que se llamaba  :Wink: . Este, de momento, tiene una presión mínima central de 1006 hPa y vientos sostenidos de 35 nudos (65 Km/h), por lo que, de momento, está catalogada como tormenta tropical... :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

Vigilancia de huracán para Carolina del Norte. El Centro Nacional de Huracanes de EE UU ha emitido la advertencia ante la cercanía de Earl, de categoría cuatro.

Hace 1 hora
http://eskup.elpais.com/*ultima_hora

----------

